# Neck issues maybe



## Susan B (Jan 19, 2020)

Our poodle all of a sudden started lowering his neck acting in pain, has yelped when rubbing behind his ears on his neck. Do poodles have spine issues? He is 10 years old and very healthy tell this morning. Can anyone help me with their knowledge. Thank you


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Some mini & toy poodles are prone to intervertebral disc disease (IVDD) which is a breakdown in the discs that separate the vertebrae. This is generally seen in poodles with shorter legs and longer backs. The poodle breed standard requires a squarely built dog, with long legs equal to the back length, but you still see many poodles that carry a gene that shortens the legs. The same gene is responsible for making them susceptible to IVDD. If your dog does have the shorter legs, it could have the genetic predisposition for IVDD. Vets should be familiar with the issue, as it is a very common issue in breeds like dachshunds. Of course, it could also be a different neck injury altogether.


----------



## Susan B (Jan 19, 2020)

Our poodle has longer legs not short ones. Can this happen all of a sudden? He was fine last night and this morning he began lowering his head.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Susan B said:


> Our poodle has longer legs not short ones. Can this happen all of a sudden? He was fine last night and this morning he began lowering his head.


I'm not sure. I would definitely take him to the vet if he appears to be in pain. They should at the very least be able to give an anti inflammatory. The dog in your photo has very interesting ears for a poodle. They are in the style of a pumi rather than a poodle. Do you know for sure he is poodle? Just curious.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

There are several things I know of that can cause this sort of thing, and all of them are better for an early vet appointment. In case it is a disc problem (could be a slipped disc/trapped nerve rather than IVDD) I would keep him on leash till you see your vet - no jumping up or down, no stairs, etc. It may simply be a pulled muscle, but better not to take any chances. If he is absolutely fine in the morning then no harm done, but if not make a vet appointment ASAP.


----------



## Susan B (Jan 19, 2020)

Raindrops said:


> I'm not sure. I would definitely take him to the vet if he appears to be in pain. They should at the very least be able to give an anti inflammatory. The dog in your photo has very interesting ears for a poodle. They are in the style of a pumi rather than a poodle. Do you know for sure he is poodle? Just curious.


----------



## Susan B (Jan 19, 2020)

Yes he will see a Vet for sure. He is our 2nd poodle. I ask the same question when we got him. He is registered with papers so I am only saying yes he is poodle because I was told that lol. He is super sweet! Whats a Pumi? I have to google that one.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Susan B said:


> Yes he will see a Vet for sure. He is our 2nd poodle. I ask the same question when we got him. He is registered with papers so I am only saying yes he is poodle because I was told that lol. He is super sweet! Whats a Pumi? I have to google that one.


It's a small breed of Hungarian herding dog, but they have a coat very similar to a poodle. If he was a rescue, I'd wonder if he had pumi in him. But with papers he's probably just a unique poodle! Wishing him a quick recovery. Hopefully the vet will be able to help.


----------



## Susan B (Jan 19, 2020)

Thank you for your help. I did look up Pumi, them ears are identical lol. Ours only weighs 10 lbs. I will say he is a unique poodle ?


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I love Pumi ears!! Even on a poodle  What a cutie you've got.

Our Gracie held her head in a lowered position when she was in pain from calcification of a spinal disc. She was, however, part dachshund, and she had the longer body to leg ratio.

Dogs will typically hide pain as much as possible. Showing weakness is very dangerous from an instinctual standpoint. So I'd get your sweet poodle off to a trusted vet today if possible. Don't want to mess around with the spine, especially with such a sudden onset of symptoms.

Good luck! Hope you'll keep us posted.


----------



## Susan B (Jan 19, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I love Pumi ears!! Even on a poodle  What a cutie you've got.
> 
> Our Gracie held her head in a lowered position when she was in pain from calcification of a spinal disc. She was, however, part dachshund, and she had the longer body to leg ratio.
> 
> ...


----------



## Susan B (Jan 19, 2020)

Ahhh thank







you. He is very lovable and sweet. And I will continue to keep updates posted. He will see the Vet Tomorrow if they are open due to Holiday. He loves the arm of my recliner


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Do take care of his back until you know. When a human's disc bursts it tends to go sideways - painful but not catastrophic. In dogs a burst disc will bruise (best case) or shatter (worst case) the spinal cord, leading to temporary or permanent paralysis. Avoid the risk - leash and crate rest till you know for sure.


----------



## Susan B (Jan 19, 2020)

I do not crate him and he will not be going for a leash walk until i know what is up. I do not want a leash to irritate him more since its his neck I believe. Thank you for your help.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

My Iris hurt her neck and was in severe pain. Our vet recommended an animal chiropractor. We did that and in one 15 minute visit her spine was back in alignment and she was no longer in pain.


----------



## Susan B (Jan 19, 2020)

UPDATE on Razors neck issue. Thank God it isn't a disc problem. Vet said he has strained his neck muscle somehow. Had me apply warm compresses and cool compresses while he is resting and it has made 90 percent improvement. Thank you.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Such good news! I'm glad you have been able to help him improve so quickly. For those dogs with disc problems, Sophy has an excellent osteopath who has helped enormously with her trapped nerve problem. I would always consult your vet first (any reputable osteopath etc will require a vet referral in any case), but they really can help, and in a remarkably short space of time.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Wonderful news!


----------

